# Things You'll Never Hear In A Western Movie



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 6, 2008)

"I reckon I'll have me a half-caf double latte with a twist. IN A DIRTY MUG!"   

"Gentlemen, rather than get caught up in mindless reaction, let's draw upon our feminine selves for a more intuitive solution."   

"Can we postpone this duel till 12:05? I gotta use the little boys room."   

"Injuns! Quick, pull the wagons into an irregular dodecagon!"   

"Y'know, Badlands Pete... a roaring campfire, good coffee, nice prairie breeze, just you 'n' me... what say we put on the rhinestone gowns and dance a jig or two?"   

"Let's see... hardtack and pemmican... that's three grams of fat, seven grams of protein, and two starches."   

"You 'n' Slim round up them strays, and I'll tell Cookie to get started on the gazpacho and the fondue."   

"That's him! That's the yella-bellied varmint who shot my therapist!"   

"He was a strong man, a good marshal, and I reckon he had a keen eye for interior decoration."   

"Hey, Buck, do these chaps make my butt look big?"   

"It's like I keep tellin' ya, Earl: men is from Tombstone, women is from Dodge."   

"HANG HIM HIGH, BOYS!! ...Okay, now a little to the left... Oooh! Stop right there. Perfect!"


----------



## ladylore (Aug 6, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Adam777 (Aug 10, 2008)

Good post.


----------



## Into The Light (Aug 10, 2008)

my favourite is this one:



> "That's him! That's the yella-bellied varmint who shot my therapist!"



:rofl:


----------



## Daniel (Aug 10, 2008)

That was my favorite line, too


----------



## Neil (Aug 14, 2008)

That made my day.


----------

